# Red shoes....what color polish?



## Saja (Jun 6, 2009)

I have red open toe heels that I love, but i have no idea what color polish to wear with them...any ideas?


----------



## caitlyn (Jun 6, 2009)

french tip!! it depends on what you are wearing,but french is always a safe and classic choice.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 6, 2009)

I vote nude


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

red! hehe


----------



## Ozee (Jun 6, 2009)

what's the rest of your outfit?

I think red on red is nice.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 7, 2009)

Red toes can go with red shoes, as long as the reds match. Also nude can look nice too.


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2009)

Red!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2009)

Red if it matches, nude, or gold.


----------



## Saja (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! Nude it is!


----------

